# Basic questions about 922



## Calvin386

After searching the forums I am left with a few questions about upgrading from 622 to 922.

First my setup: I have 622 in my living room (TV1) via hdmi. I have a component to my office for also watcing TV1. My Office also serves as my TV2. However I rarely use it for TV2 viewing. My 622 is usually in single mode. 

Now my questions: 1. Looking at a picture of the rear of the 922, it appears that the 922 has hdmi and component out hookups under TV1. Are both of these hot at the same time? Allowing me to use the same setup as I have now. HDMI to main LCD and component to Office LCD watching the same programming of course. 

I also noticed that there is a TV2 output with Yel Whi Red RCA jacks. Is this an SD TV2 out for dual channel watching? 



2. Searching the forums, I read that I can move my EHD from my 622 to a 922 but I can only copy from my EHD to the 922 and not move recorded programming from the 922 to the EHD. Is this true?

3. I understand there are no OTA hookups on the 922 but you can purchase an OTA module. Is this correct?

4. Currently I don't have and eithernet cable to my 622 but I can run one if I have to. Is it better to hardwire the 922 or could I use a wireless bridge like the ones that slingbox sells?

5. Fees...I would have a 922 and a 211. The DVR fee would go from 7 to 10 I understand. Anything else?

6. Will my UHF remote that I have for my 622 operate the 922 or will I have to purchase an additional 922 uhf remote?

I want to upgrade for the sling and the upgraded user interface. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## P Smith

Well, I recall seen same questions and a lot of answers to them here ... Perhaps Search and reading could cut 99% of them ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Calvin386 said:


> Now my questions: 1. Looking at a picture of the rear of the 922, it appears that the 922 has hdmi and component out hookups under TV1. Are both of these hot at the same time? Allowing me to use the same setup as I have now. HDMI to main LCD and component to Office LCD watching the same programming of course.
> 
> I also noticed that there is a TV2 output with Yel Whi Red RCA jacks. Is this an SD TV2 out for dual channel watching?


 All of the outputs are "hot" all the time, just like the other ViP receivers... so a 922's outputs work just like a 622 in Single mode. Since the 922 does not support dual mode because of the Sling using that other tuner, you don't have the dual-mode scenarios to contend with... but otherwise the 922 should output/function pretty much the same as you use your 622.



Calvin386 said:


> 2. Searching the forums, I read that I can move my EHD from my 622 to a 922 but I can only copy from my EHD to the 922 and not move recorded programming from the 922 to the EHD. Is this true?


Yes. Right now you can copy from an EHD to the 922... but not archive to the EHD or record directly to it. IF you have recordings on your 622 and activate the EHD feature, you can move everything off so that you have them available for when the 922 gets better support.

I'm sure Dish is working hard to get the rest of the EHD support going.. but I haven't heard any announcements that point to a particular date when we could see the full EHD support we are used to on other dish receivers.



Calvin386 said:


> 3. I understand there are no OTA hookups on the 922 but you can purchase an OTA module. Is this correct?


Correct. The 722K and 922 have the same slot and can use the same OTA module. Once you add that, you actually will have OTA tuners... which means you could record 2 SAT + 2 OTA programs at the same time on a 922.



Calvin386 said:


> 4. Currently I don't have and eithernet cable to my 622 but I can run one if I have to. Is it better to hardwire the 922 or could I use a wireless bridge like the ones that slingbox sells?


The 922 also has built-in HomePlug... so if you plug it into the wall (or an approved power strip) you can use HomePlug ethernet-over-power with an adapter at your router.

I haven't tried any wireless bridge options, so I can't speak to that.



Calvin386 said:


> 5. Fees...I would have a 922 and a 211. The DVR fee would go from 7 to 10 I understand. Anything else?


That should be correct... The DVR fee goes up, but since you're replacing the 622 with the 922, that should be the main receiver on your account and not change anything else on the fees.



Calvin386 said:


> 6. Will my UHF remote that I have for my 622 operate the 922 or will I have to purchase an additional 922 uhf remote?


You will get a new remote with the 922, so you might as well use that. I honestly never tried getting a 622 remote to work, but there was never any incentive to try since the 922 comes with a new remote anyway.


----------



## billcg

My 922 (replacing a 622) was installed Saturday (9/11). 
I was planning to move my stored files from my 722 to EHD and EHD to 922. It refused to allow the transfer. I thought the only missing EHD function was the 922 to EHD. Has anyone successfully moved data EHD to 922???


----------



## n0qcu

your 622 uhf remote will not work on the 922 so if you want more than one uhf remote you will need to buy them. the IR remote and if yiou switch the uhf remote to IR mode will work in the same room as the 922 using address 1.


----------



## Calvin386

Thanks alot for the quick answers guys.

Stewart, thanks for taking the time help me out. I am going to look into that homeplug option rather than run a line through the attic. 

I am a little disappointed about EHD but I don't think it will stop me from making the switch especially since it seems Dish will eventually fully support EHD's. 

n0qu thanks for the IR remote info. My old 622 remote broke so I ordered a new style IR remote and it looks just like the 922 UHF. If it will operate the 922 I can just take the UHF that comes with my 922 and put it in the office. If not I will just order another UHF remote.


----------



## Calvin386

apparently the home plug is now slinglink.


----------



## BattleZone

Calvin386 said:


> apparently the home plug is now slinglink.


"HomePlug" is the generic term for the technology. "SlingLink" is the name of the Sling-branded HomePlug that Dish sells, since Dish now owns Sling.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

billcg said:


> My 922 (replacing a 622) was installed Saturday (9/11).
> I was planning to move my stored files from my 722 to EHD and EHD to 922. It refused to allow the transfer. I thought the only missing EHD function was the 922 to EHD. Has anyone successfully moved data EHD to 922???


I have in fact moves some recordings from a 722 to a 922.

At what point did if fail to work?

FYI, I don't believe (though I can't test because I don't have a spare drive) you can connect a blank drive to the 922 at the moment and have it work. I believe you have to first format it on a 622/722/612/722K receiver and then it will work on those as well as the 922.

So... if you are starting from scratch... you have to call and activate the EHD feature... then you have to first connect a drive to your 722 and let it format... then you can move things to it and go connect that to the 922 and move things off that to the 922.

IF you literally just got your install... it is also possible you got a 922 with older firmware from before they added preliminary EHD support... in which case you'd need to leave the receiver in standby and let it take new firmware. Do you know (Press menu + menu) what firmware you are running on your 922?


----------



## Calvin386

BattleZone said:


> "HomePlug" is the generic term for the technology. "SlingLink" is the name of the Sling-branded HomePlug that Dish sells, since Dish now owns Sling.


Is this technology reliable or should I hard wire it?

Will the Dish tech bring one(SlingLink) for the install or will I have to already have it installed?

If the 922 has a built in SlingLink, will I simply have a "SlingLink" at my router and then just plug the 922 in the wall outlet?


----------



## 356B

Calvin386 said:


> Is this technology reliable or should I hard wire it?
> 
> Will the Dish tech bring one(SlingLink) for the install or will I have to already have it installed?
> 
> If the 922 has a built in SlingLink, will I simply have a "SlingLink" at my router and then just plug the 922 in the wall outlet?


I hardwired mine, dishTV did not bring a Slinglink for me but mine was installed early on, perhaps they routinely do it now.... I don't know.
:icon_band


----------



## billcg

Thank you for your reply. I have been using EHD for some time between 622 and 722.

I am unable to find the command sequence to make the EHD to 922 transfer happen.

I am not quite sure what firmware level you are asking for:
Transeiver 0049  Front panel 0026.

Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## n0qcu

billcg said:


> I am unable to find the command sequence to make the EHD to 922 transfer happen.


If you want to transfer to the 922 - press menu then select "My Media Transfer"


----------



## billcg

n0qcu said:


> If you want to transfer to the 922 - press menu then select "My Media Transfer"


Thank you very much -- I don't know why I couldn't find it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

billcg said:


> Thank you very much -- I don't know why I couldn't find it.


Someone beat me to it! The 922 is a little weird, in that options you are familiar with are almost hidden on this receiver.

I keep hoping that we eventually will see better integration of the media transfer features into the DVR menu like on other ViP receivers. Having that "Media Transfer" icon buried at the bottom (you don't even see if you don't scroll the menu there) like that makes it tough to find even if you know what you're doing!

On the Sling front... I purchased a "set" of 2 SlingLink adapters at Best Buy some time back... I put one at my router, then plug my 922 into the wall, and then I use the other one for my older laptop that doesn't have WiFi built-in.

They do come in handy for connecting things in places that you don't have convenient ethernet connections.


----------



## Calvin386

I am scheduled for my 922 install tomorrow.

I have an audo question. On my 622 I have audio via hdmi to my LCD. I have an optical cable coming from the 622 Digital audio output to my AV receiver for surround sound while veiwing TV. 

I have been looking at images of the back panel of the 922 and It has a Digital audio output but looks a little different than the digital audio output on the 622. Are the Digital audio outputs identical on 622 and the 922 or will I need a different cable.

Thanks...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Calvin386 said:


> I am scheduled for my 922 install tomorrow.
> 
> I have an audo question. On my 622 I have audio via hdmi to my LCD. I have an optical cable coming from the 622 Digital audio output to my AV receiver for surround sound while veiwing TV.
> 
> I have been looking at images of the back panel of the 922 and It has a Digital audio output but looks a little different than the digital audio output on the 622. Are the Digital audio outputs identical on 622 and the 922 or will I need a different cable.
> 
> Thanks...


As far as I'm aware all the connections are the same as a 622 except I don't believe either the 722 or the 922 have an S-video connection (which you didn't ask about anyway).

Of course on the 922, you can't really use the modulated RF output that is there like on the 622/722 for "dual mode"... but since it is there perhaps one day Dish will activate it.


----------

